# Bjorn the Fell-Handed



## grail6581 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been away from warhammer for a while, but the HH books have got me back into it, which led me to a codex about the heresy online. It had a lot of historical characters in it. Anyway was just wondering about Bjorn back in the day before he became wolf lord. How did he lose his hand, any impressive stuff things like that. Figured this would be the place to ask


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

1st can you point us to this codex about the heresy, it might make a interesting read.

2nd bjorn was supposed to have lost his hand when in the attack on prospero during the heresy. constantin valdar chopped it off when it was corrupted by a thousand son sorceror. thats what ive read anyway but no doubt will be in a future HH novel, you just gotta wait awhile for confirmation.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> 1st can you point us to this codex about the heresy, it might make a interesting read.
> 
> 2nd bjorn was supposed to have lost his hand when in the attack on prospero during the heresy. constantin valdar chopped it off when it was corrupted by a thousand son sorceror. thats what ive read anyway but no doubt will be in a future HH novel, you just gotta wait awhile for confirmation.


Yup, that's what it says in the short story in the Collected Visions books. In case you were wondering, Valdor is the leader of the Adeptus Custodes. Or was at the time.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

cant wait for more on that character, supposed to be as powerful as a primarch and the leader of the emperors own legion...... very exciting!


----------



## grail6581 (Aug 25, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> 1st can you point us to this codex about the heresy, it might make a interesting read.


I got it here

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/07/bols-mini-dex-downloads-archive.html


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent find. Well done.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Wait a second, Bjorn's hand was corrupted? Or was Valdor corrupted?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

valdar could never be corrupted, he was the leader of the emperors own legion and had been in the emperors presence maybe more than anyone. 
no it was bjorns hand that was corrupted by a thousand son sorceror on prospero, maybe from a warp spell or something and to stop it corrupting him fully valdar chopped the hand straight off.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Brutal. I guess it's a good thing that Bjorn had Valdor around then huh?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> valdar could never be corrupted, he was the leader of the emperors own legion and had been in the emperors presence maybe more than anyone.
> no it was bjorns hand that was corrupted by a thousand son sorceror on prospero, maybe from a warp spell or something and to stop it corrupting him fully valdar chopped the hand straight off.


the adeptus custodes are not a legion, they are somewhere between a human and space marine, the imperial fists are the emperor's legion, having been based upon terra, and being charged with his protection, to bolster the custodes.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I always remember reading and hearing that the custodes were somewhere between a space marine and primarch; did this change recently?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

they were never as good as a space marine, but had some awesome wargear, that made the difference. They are all in awesome power armor, and have the same nemesis force halberds as the grey knights.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i understood it that they were on par with primarchs, something like they are to a space marine what a space marine is to a normal man. also there is something about constantin valdar sparing with horus and either being his equal or besting him.

yeah maybe they are not a legion by numbers but for the strength of them as a whole they are a mighty force to be reckoned with on the battlefield, but mainly they are the bodyguard unit of the emperor. on account of the imperial fist being the emperors legions, they were just called back to terra to help make its defences better even before the heresy. but in my mind i think they emperor knew what was coming and knew dorn would be loyal and be able to make the imperial palace into a mighty stronghold.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> they were never as good as a space marine, but had some awesome wargear, that made the difference. They are all in awesome power armor, and have the same nemesis force halberds as the grey knights.


Huh? Sorry, you're way out. Custodes are to SMs what marines are to normal humans. They are bigger, stronger, faster, better equipped, mentally stronger. The only reason that the marines were created was that it took too long to create custodes. They were genetically engineered to be superior in every way, but they were born like normal humans and had to grow to maturity, were as a marine can be ready to fight in a few years.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Custodes were what the Emperor used to test his theories on the Primarchs, creating the perfect beings. 

They are impervious to Psychic Attacks which affect their mind, and are created as a test-tube baby, like the Primarchs. Space Marines are quicker, because they are created by inserting new stuff into humans.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i read the Custodes made the space marines look like jokes in terms of skill. The Emperor wanted each primarch leading a legion of custodes, but it took so bloody long that he chose to create space marines for each primarch instead.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

is the emp the only one who knows how to make them or can we still produce them to this day?


----------

